# cant find this piston



## derekmoss68 (Aug 19, 2011)

I recently bought a hydro 84 d246 from a auction had problems right away.Long story short the tractor was assembled overseas and I cant find anyone that is able to find me a mahle piston with original part number being 100L69 And the european part number being 089 70 00 and this number was given to me directly from mahle but they are saying that this part has been discontinued.Any one that might have any info about where i might be able to find this piston so I can put this old tactor back to work . please please any help


----------



## derekmoss68 (Aug 19, 2011)

derekmoss68 said:


> I recently bought a hydro 84 d246 from a auction had problems right away.Long story short the tractor was assembled overseas and I cant find anyone that is able to find me a mahle piston with original part number being 100L69 And the european part number being 089 70 00 and this number was given to me directly from mahle but they are saying that this part has been discontinued.Any one that might have any info about where i might be able to find this piston so I can put this old tactor back to work . please please any help


I know someone has came across this problem before please help


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

3218668R94 is the CaseIH part number for that piston assembly. Try calling a CaseIH dealer with that part number for pricing and availability.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Messicks have them @ $323.21 for piston & sleeve assy (1).


HYDRO 84 INTERNATIONAL HYDROSTATIC DRIVE TRACTOR

How did you get on ?????


----------

